# destructions..



## bluenosekenpo (Jun 12, 2004)

from the various guntings or destructions that i've seen, a couple seem to have a lot of merit. the elbow to fist(punch defence), and the elbow to knee or shin(kick defence). the knuckle blow to bicep/tricep, i'm not sure about. what other destructions are there (punch or kick defences,not talking about headbutts). in your training or an actual fight, what have you used that you would consider effective? regards :asian: any slaps or open palm strikes?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 13, 2004)

bluenosekenpo said:
			
		

> from the various guntings or destructions that i've seen, a couple seem to have a lot of merit. the elbow to fist(punch defence), and the elbow to knee or shin(kick defence). the knuckle blow to bicep/tricep, i'm not sure about. what other destructions are there (punch or kick defences,not talking about headbutts). in your training or an actual fight, what have you used that you would consider effective? regards :asian: any slaps or open palm strikes?




Um...the 'knuckle blow to bicep/tricep' works.  During a little demo, one of my instructors did that particular gunting on me with his knuckles instead of slapping to show others the effectiveness of the technique.

I felt it for two weeks.

And it wasn't even full strength.

Cthulhu


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Um...the 'knuckle blow to bicep/tricep' works.  During a little demo, one of my instructors did that particular gunting on me with his knuckles instead of slapping to show others the effectiveness of the technique.
> 
> I felt it for two weeks.
> 
> ...



I'll second that!!!  I've been on the receiving end of that by my instructor as well, and it hurt like hell!!!

Mike


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 13, 2004)

LMAO!  They all hurt when your instructor does them to you.


  The slaps are also VERY  effective when applied correctly, My oldest son (12 years old at the time) was at a good friends house listening & talking martial arts with his buddies father and another martial artist.

  The friends son was showing off his board breaking prowess, and my son said real casually that he could do the same with a light frontal slap.

  Naturally, the adults were a bit skeptical on the subject, at which point my son stood up, walked up to the board, casually slapped the board in two, and sauntered back to his seat.    

No further questions...........


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 13, 2004)

Funny - I spent a large part of yesterday working on one from the Pekiti Tirsia Arnis system at Tuhon McGrath's seminar in Fishkill, NY:  driving the shoulder forward against various parts of the anatomy.  This one works quite well especially if one uses body weight to propel the technique.

A cupped slap to the ear will damage the ear drum and is very painful.  Slaps have great "shock value" in general and can easily put people down if applied properly.  Two that I like are slaps to the back of the neck region and to the kidneys.

Combine a slap to the back of the neck with a shoulder stroke to the head and you get a "1-2" that's particularly effective. 

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2004)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> driving the shoulder forward against various parts of the anatomy. This one works quite well especially if one uses body weight to propel the technique.


A definite favorite of mine. I use it a lot. Get the arm, then SLAM! You can maintain your grip while taking the breath out of your opponent.



> Slaps have great "shock value" in general and can easily put people down if applied properly.


Yes, slaps are underrated!


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Jun 13, 2004)

unfortunately, my only exposure to the fma's is through video, so after thinking about the shoulder strikes you folks wrote about,i remembered paul vunak doing a very cool bicep strike(strike *with  * the bicep) from an opposite elbow strike, while in hubud(sp?) range. imagine when you were a kid and you wanted to impress the girls and you'd bounce a basketball off the crook of your arm or bicep(girls were alot easier to impress then, huh) and send it back to your hand. imagine this isn't a basketball but a head and you can imagine how destructive this could be. 

abit off topic, the last couple of weeks i've been watching alot of king of the cage, ufc fights and could count on one hand the number of times i've seen shoulder or bicep destructions(as above). they appear effective, but it's like the fma's are the great unknown ma. anyone care to speculate why the fma 's don't get the credit they deserve? regards :asian:

by the way, i really envy those of you that have teachers nearby.


----------



## MJS (Jun 14, 2004)

bluenosekenpo said:
			
		

> abit off topic, the last couple of weeks i've been watching alot of king of the cage, ufc fights and could count on one hand the number of times i've seen shoulder or bicep destructions(as above). they appear effective, but it's like the fma's are the great unknown ma. anyone care to speculate why the fma 's don't get the credit they deserve? regards :asian:



You'll most likely see those types of strikes while in the grappling/clinching range.  The limb destructions will most likely be harder to apply due to the gloves that the fighters wear.



> by the way, i really envy those of you that have teachers nearby.



What area do you live in???  I'm sure that the members of this forum could help you in finding a teacher!

Mike


----------



## Trent (Jun 14, 2004)

Good stuff posted above; I like to use alot of forearm work for destructions on the upper body when entering in conjunction with stomps and knees for the lower body.  The shoulder is a nice weapon and his heavily utilized in the pukulan expressions.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 14, 2004)

I dream of an elbow gunting that lands, and I would get to do the whole wipe the blood off my elbow thing, ala Rapid Fire. I know that the inside bicep thing can be effective, because I've used it in ring matches with gloves. You don't get quite the shot you want, but it still hurts the guy. I saw a match where a guy caught a full hook to the inside bicep and dislocated his shoulder. The shoulder bounce and inside bicep bounce are perfect for Muay Thai clinches and the ear slap is a pretty traditional MT strike. In Bando (and a lot of other arts) we do a lot of "spiking". This is where you point your elbow or knee at an incoming kick. The pointed weapon does a good hurtin on Thai syle rounds.


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Jun 14, 2004)

first of all thanks for the responses, here are answers to a couple of questions; 

i am from halifax, nova scotia,canada, anyone that wants to play(after i recuperate from my operation) i'm game

i tried a bicep gunting on myself (with middle knuckle), jeez, yup, that hurts, 



			
				OULobo said:
			
		

> The shoulder bounce and inside bicep bounce are perfect for Muay Thai clinches


i believe that there are many situation where you could use this sort of strike, but why doesn't the fma have more of a following with pro fighters? just curious. thanks again.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 14, 2004)

bluenosekenpo said:
			
		

> first of all thanks for the responses, here are answers to a couple of questions;
> 
> i am from halifax, nova scotia,canada, anyone that wants to play(after i recuperate from my operation) i'm game
> 
> ...



My personal opinion is that it is heavily weapons based and the "pro fighters" most likely see that as less important to their purpose in training.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 14, 2004)

I think that the elbow break, particularly from underneath, can be valuable, when you can get to the outside.  It flows quite nicely against a loose uppercut, or straight punch that originates below the shoulder.  And if it doesn't work, you've got a lock applied.


----------

